
Workshape.io – Talent matching for tech startups - robin_reala
http://workshape.io/
======
jasonkester
I don't like the requirement to sign up for Github in order to sign up for
your thing. Seems like an unnecessary hurdle considering how few real-world
developers actually have profiles there.

Worse, I do actually have a Github account, but I'm not going to tell you
about it in order to log in and learn what this thing does, given that I have
no idea what you plan to do with it. I can imagine a scenario where I'll
discover a page on the internet proudly proclaiming that "Jason Is Looking For
A Job!" when the reality is simply that "Jason is curious what dimensions go
into that shape thing".

Give me a user/pass. Or better still, no requirement at all to dig in further.
Then I'll dig.

~~~
chrisseaton
"few real-world developers actually have profiles there"

Is that really true? I work for a mega-corp and I still put as much work as I
can on GitHub. You always have side projects you can put up there as well.

~~~
okatsu
I work for one too and it's hard to even discuss Git itself with someone here;
most people just know SVN. The stack in my industry is very stagnant and I
think a lot of people just learned what they had to when they were still young
and became set in their ways. They have families now and coding has become a
9-to-5 chore; they're not interested in keeping a portfolio up to date or even
trying anything new.

I'd presume most people who come to HN are interested in evolving their skill
set. The common worn-out office drone doesn't visit HN.

~~~
RemoteWorker
Git != Github.

I have always used git, privately (eg: Bitbucket). And if I want to run an
open source project, I can very well do that with Bitbucket too. I don't know
why employers ask to see a Github profile.

~~~
okatsu
I never said Git == GitHub.

I meant that they don't even know Git, _let alone_ GitHub.

------
philbo
This was a Show HN, last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8652042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8652042)

~~~
robin_reala
Oops, I missed that! Has HN stopped blocking duplicate submissions? Or is it
because I submitted the naked domain?

------
lnanek2
Would be nice if they listed how many jobs are in their DB. Last time I tried
I couldn't login due to a server error. Next time I tried they didn't list
anything for me. Even when I went back and added a little of everything
instead of just coding. So as a user, I would never go back because it is
several screens of work for no listings back. Maybe they should move to an
email model where they will email you something if they ever get some
employers on board.

~~~
GordyMD
Hi lnanek,

This is the underlying model. We hope to find you matches on the spot, but if
we can't then whenever a match appears we will notify you immediately via
email that a match has been generated.

The majority of the jobs on the site are based in London right now, with some
in New York and San Francisco. If you enter one of those locations you are
more likely get a match.

On our end we are working to improve the way location is recorded so that we
can cater for people with varying levels of specificity when it comes to where
they want to work e.g. Anywhere, Europe, France, Paris

------
dkarapetyan
Interesting but you should have an option somewhere that says actively looking
or not actively looking. Otherwise you run the risk of spamming people.

~~~
hunglee2
Hey dkarapetyan,

We're challenging the 'passive' vs 'active' paradigm. Most of the time we do
exist in these binary states, rather somewhere along a spectrum between those
two points. We think that if the opportunity is a good enough match - based on
what you say you want - then you might be open to talk.

With regards to spam, no employer can message you with a notification trigger
unless you make a clear choice to declare interest, after the match. So as a
user you exist in two states - matched vs interested match. Only when you are
an 'interested match' is your identity revealed to employers and conversation
unlocked.

Ping me if you have any questions.

Best wishes

Hung

~~~
dkarapetyan
Ok, that makes sense but it is not clear from the basic interaction that is
the mechanism you guys are going for.

------
andor
Interesting, but I don't see why I should give them a preferred job title.
Interests, skills, job level -- of course, that's how they match people. But
preferred job title and description? I don't want to end up in a catalog, I
just want to see positions.

------
glifchits
I experienced a lot of lags and delays between pages with no feedback as to
whether or not the page is loading. The tokenized skills input list had empty
tokens when I clicked Confirm. The UI looks and feels very good in my opinion
but the UX is broken.

------
lhnz
Devil's Advocate.

Upfront an engineer might specify that they'd like to spend 60% of their time
on Data Science and 20% in Architecture but this doesn't mean that they are
skilled appropriately for this.

What about companies that want to hire people to fill roles that require very
specific experiences and education?

Is this app assuming that we when asked to describe what we want to do, we
won't describe anything too far from what we already do?

Is the market on Engineers sides so much that they can describe what they want
to do, not what they have done before and then get to do it at a cushy
startup?

~~~
catshirt
it first asks "what are you good at" then asks "what do you want to do".

the employer can reconcile the difference.

------
golergka
Did you just split all engineering jobs in front-end and back-end? I'm afraid
I never did a lot of neither, and I have no place to put my experience in
there.

------
afking
Server is down Edit: Up but no functionality

~~~
jader201
Does HN really drive enough traffic to a (relatively recently submitted) site
to bring it down? Or is this a sign of poor scaling?

~~~
Jake232
It drives enough traffic to kill a general web app. If you've just launched
and have something like Rails / Django running on a single app server, it
really doesn't that much to overload it. Wordpress seems to not handle it well
either (unless you're caching).

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Very enjoyable user experience, 10/10, would do again.

~~~
volent
And with rice ?

